# Are you fat?



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

You can add a pic if you like


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I am normal


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i guess im large 
but i go to the gym 4 days a week









come on 6'4" 235 lbs thats large


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

Oh ya







Im 6'4" 345, and im not really that fat, im just a damn big guy


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

5'10 250 im large and im large other places lol


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

5'9" 130 lbs

not quite a toothpick, but you'll never see me kicking anyone's ass either unless its a 5th grader or something :sad:


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

5'9" 184 pounds. I've got a little bit of a gut. But I do heavy lifting all day at work, so my arms are all muscle!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

me and my mom's 5-lb dog


----------



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

5'11 190lbs(during footabll season)

5'11" 171lbs (during wrestling season)


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

tyourkie66 said:


> 5'11 190lbs(during footabll season)
> 
> 5'11" 171lbs (during wrestling season)


haha, thats alot like my lil bro








only on a much smaller scale


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

6 foot ..190lbs :smile:


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

There should be an option on that poll for being Phat. I'm Phat as hell!!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

5' 9 tall and 185lbs winter and 170lbs summer....... but a chick magnet all year around


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

5'6" 225 at the moment.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

pythonwill said:


> Oh ya
> 
> 
> 
> ...










dam remind me never to fight u


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Im malnutritioned, out of shape and look homeless.. I dont care about my looks and image, but a really nice person.


----------



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

this is how i size up to alex- the starting center for ohio state.


----------



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

im on the left


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

you got a good build


----------



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

thanks


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i voted big boned but actually i have a bit of a beere gut at the moment and this picture will explain why.
it a picture of a party at my house i am the one second from the left with the closed shaved head.
check out the gut i'm 5' 10'' and 14 stone and really pissed
dixon


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I am 6'3" and like 195-200. The BMI says Im overweight. I have a beergut but definatly dont look fat, I think the BMI is full of shibby.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I am 6'3" and like 195-200. The BMI says Im overweight. I have a beerguy but definatly dont look fat, I think the BMI is full of shibby.


 that would be cause you are correct









Mark


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

I gained weight after getting the job I have now...60 hours a week spent in meetings or in a acr and you tend to "spread" out a bit


----------



## black_bullet (Jul 10, 2003)

i guess youd say im thin


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

I'm chubby, but one of those special people that can hide it to look like I'm just normal, unless my shirt comes off, then I unleash a different kind of fury, white protruding stomach.


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

Skinny, I am 3'11'' and 345 pounds.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

unxchange said:


> Skinny, I am 3'11'' and 345 pounds.


 damn your a huge bitch...







---deuce bigalow


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> you got a good build


 sorry bro..but that is one of the gheiest line i have heard..


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

6' 2" 215 pounds


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

mdemers883 said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > I am 6'3" and like 195-200. The BMI says Im overweight. I have a beerguy but definatly dont look fat, I think the BMI is full of shibby.
> ...


 According to the BMI, you are like morbidly obese. Whats a good guideline to use mdemers?


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

Well IMO the only real accurate way to judge is to bet a bodyfat test done at a gym. We have a electronic one here that's great. The BMI and wieghing yourself isn't very accurate, but a bodyfat % is much more useful.

Mark


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

I'm normal now . . . thanks to ephedrah!

5'8", 190lbs and dropping

~Will.


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

thePACK said:


> unxchange said:
> 
> 
> > Skinny, I am 3'11'' and 345 pounds.
> ...


 thanks..


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

thePACK said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > you got a good build
> ...


 :sad:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > piranha45 said:
> ...


 Pahahahahaha - I agree and I have spoken with Xenon via AIM


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

5-9  155 LBS
size 11 shoe


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

tinyteeth said:


> 5-9 155 LBS
> size 11 shoe


 so they must call you Rabbit, right?


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

5,5
135


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

5"11-205lbs work out religously 6 days a week take sundays off and gnc says i am overweight according to that machine lmao i guess it's all on how you carry your weight.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

LOL.. I hate those GNC or Fitness Gym calculations on your body fat. Its always off!!!







But always remember.. It doesnt matter how much you weight, as long as you dont look your weight


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> LOL.. I hate those GNC or Fitness Gym calculations on your body fat. Its always off!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you would think, what with all the amateur body builders that frequent those places, such as you guys, that they'd make a more accurate scale


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Where is the super ripped and huge option?... well that was me last year when i was competing in bodybuilding and now im addicted to snacky cakes... im chunky and miserable


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

yeah those damn digi scales are way off... one said i was 7 percent body fat the day before my contest... try like sub 3, with veins on my abs. frigin machine!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> Where is the super ripped and huge option?... well that was me last year when i was competing in bodybuilding and now im addicted to snacky cakes... im chunky and miserable


 *GET OFF YOUR LARD-LOADED ASS AND PUMP SOME WEIGHTS, SOLDIER!*


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

We start training thursday... and our brand new gym at the citadel was just finished... which i personally selected every piece of equipment for. Once you learn how to avoid really bad foods, you can eat alot and not gain weight. I have been eating like a morbidly obeses man and lifting twice a week and im still in good shape somehow.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

well, don't you have to eat like a morbidly obese man anyway in order to support your muscle mass?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

im only about 190 lbs now havent been training to hardcore since november. Sugars are the thing that ruin your body, i avoid them and eat pretty much anything else i want an i never gain to much weight. I have to eat about 6 times a day though or i start getting cranky. My girlfreind is the one with the guns now..


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

5'4" 185lbs..


----------



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> unxchange said:
> 
> 
> > Skinny, I am 3'11'' and 345 pounds.
> ...


 the line is "thats a huge bitch"


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> im only about 190 lbs now havent been training to hardcore since november. Sugars are the thing that ruin your body, i avoid them and eat pretty much anything else i want an i never gain to much weight. I have to eat about 6 times a day though or i start getting cranky. My girlfreind is the one with the guns now..


 how tall are you?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

5'11


----------

